# Buckeye Lake Carpin



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a week off from work the last week on june..I am sure the Cats will be in full spawn or the rivers will be unfishable..So I thought about trying Bukeye Lake for Carp..Would like to catch my first 20-lber...I have never been to this lake so could someone point me to a decent spot?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll PM you in a second.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye is one of my favorite local lakes to fish...and i almost always have good luck there (particularly when the winds are favorable)...but it isn't my top choice for a 20 lb fish. I've had one 20+ on in the 2 years since i've fished it and the hook pulled on it...there are definitely fish of that size in there, but with such a huge population of carp in that lake it's hard to weed out the smaller ones. North Shore and Brooks Park are two of my favorite spots to fish it...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

cw is right on the size and locations.there are a couple other good spots also.if you want some company on a weekday,when you come up,let me know and i'll be your net man   
i'll even bring my own corn


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably wont need a net for me Rick, I always get skunked anymore!...I will get in touch with you a couple days before I come up!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you will not get skunked there.i promise  
just give a yell.i'm due for a little carpin'


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess what Rick, Crappielooker wants to fish with us, can we keep with him on the catchin part???????


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if the little sprout is gonna be there,the fish will be cooperative,as he'll probably already have 10 cases of chum in the water when we get there,lol.
we can probably keep up with him if we don't have to constantly grab his rod for him,cause he's not paying attention    

AK,if you come early,give me a yell,and i'll help you chum


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

this lil sprout is gettin rape by meijer's at the moment..they are raising up the prices AGAIN!!!.. time for me to change where i get my supplies..
as far as gettin them going, i will try like crazy to...who likes to get skunked?? ain't me...thats for dang sure..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

haha.they have "special rates" for bait  but they should give you a break for buying in bulk,lol.
if you wanna save some money,go to GFS and buy #10 cans


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

You all let me know when and where this is going to happen and i might have to join you...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

Where is Buckeye Lake located at?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

It's east of Columbus on I-70. About a 35 minute drive from my place in Grove City.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

CW I am planning on the last wednesday, or thursday of June..Depending on if it is Ok with the old Dude an AK


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont know what I am talking about, considering I am a old dude myself!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that works for the old dude.i might have to shuffle my busy schedule a bit,but i can handle that


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Flathunter, if you are an old dude, then Misfit is the Ancient! But then again they say I' m just a young dumb arse.

Heck, IF and only IF you guys don't mind a crowd I wouldn't mind crashing this party if the dates work out right. But do not be afraid to tell me to go to hell. Dad does on a regular basis!

Rob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok,you asked for it......................................................................................................go to hell    
you're allowed to crash any party i'm attending.
i didn't know we were related  
my wife call me dumd arse too  

ps................i'm not that old,i just have way too many miles for my model year,lol.


----------

